# Grizzly G1001 Metal Lathe - $500 (Culpepper)



## Choiliefan

Looks to be a great deal for some lucky soul:








						Grizzly G1001 Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

$500.00 I have a Grizzly G1001 Metal Lathe for sale. It was purchased in the late 90’s. It was...



					fredericksburg.craigslist.org


----------



## hotrats

Agreed. Although, appears you've a straight shot there...


----------



## Manual Mac

This must be how it all ends.
We keep getting older until we no longer even use our machine tools.
Then we finally sell them cheap because we can no longer even help move them.
So it goes.....


----------



## NCjeeper

A 12x36 or 13x40 I am guessing. Being that old it was probably made in Taiwan.


----------



## kb58

Interesting. Either that stand was used on a lot of their machines, or someone put it under an older Grizzly lathe that bought in the late 1990s, but which was manufactured about 10 yrs before thats. That aside, it's a great price if it works as presented.


----------



## Patricki98

Im interested in purchasing your lathe if still available. Thanks


----------



## MrWhoopee

Patricki98 said:


> Im interested in purchasing your lathe if still available. Thanks


It's not the OP's, he just found it on CL and posted it here as a public service.


----------

